# H+BEDV hält am AntiVir Dialer-Schutz fest



## Heiko (14 April 2004)

Auf die Vorwürfe der Dialer-Hersteller reagiert man bei AntiVir gelassen

Tettnang, 14. April 2004 - Der deutsche Sicherheitsspezialist H+BEDV Datentechnik GmbH hat die Mitteilung über einen Antrag auf Erlass einer einstweiligen Verfügung des Anbieters Online Ideas zur Kenntnis genommen.
Die H+BEDV hält aber an seinem AntiVir® Dialer-Schutz im Kundeninteresse fest. H+BEDV weist darauf hin, dass AntiVir® jedem Anwender die Entscheidung über das Starten bzw. Entfernen kostenpflichtiger Einwahlprogramme aus dem System selbst überlasse.

Sowohl die AntiVir® Business Security Lösungen der Professional Edition als auch die für Privatanwender kostenlose AntiVir-Personal Edition spürt 0190er- und 0900er- Einwahlprogramme auf und überlässt dem Anwender die Entscheidung, ob er den Dialer starten bzw. entfernen möchte oder nicht.
Die Gefahr, durch AntiVir® auch gewollt installierte Dialer zu löschen, ist demnach praktisch ausgeschlossen. "Unser Ziel ist es, den Anwender vor unerwünschten Dialern zu schützen. Wir sehen keinen Grund, dieses proaktive Erkennen einer gebührenpflichtigen Einwahl zu stoppen - zumal jeder Nutzer autark bleibt und mitnichten fremdgesteuert wird", so Tjark Auerbach, Geschäftsführer der H+BEDV, zu den Vorwürfen des Dialeranbieters Online Ideas und anderer Dialer-Anbieter.

Nach Auffassung von Online Ideas bzw. deren Anwälten stelle die AntiVir-Software in ihrer derzeitigen Form im Hinblick auf Erkennung und Behandlung von Dialern eine unerlaubte und sittenwidrige Handlung dar.

Wie heute ebenfalls bekannt wurde, ist bereits ein weiterer Antrag auf Erlass einer einstweiligen Verfügung gegen die H+BEDV in Sachen Dialer gescheitert. Der Antrag der mainpean GmbH gegen die H+BEDV Datentechnik GmbH ist vom Landgericht Hamburg zurückgewiesen worden. Dies bestärkt das Team von AntiVir die Dialer-Erkennung im Sinne der Kunden weiterzuentwickeln und auch noch auszubauen: Verdächtige Dateien und Vorkommnisse können jetzt direkt an neu eingerichtete Emailadressen geschickt werden. Kunden der Professional Edition schicken die verdächtigen Dateien bitte an [email protected], Anwender der Personal Edition an [email protected].


----------



## technofreak (14 April 2004)

Der direkte Link auf die Pressemitteilung  von H+BEDV
http://www.antivir.de/news/2004/13_04_04.htm


----------



## sascha (14 April 2004)

Die Zusammenfassung der Ereignisse auf Dialerschutz.de:



> *Dialer-Erkennung bei Antivir: Streit spitzt sich zu*
> 
> Der Streit um die Dialer-Erkennung im Virenschutzprogramm Antivir geht in die nächste Runde. Trotz Abmahnung durch einen Dialer-Anbieter will der Software-Hersteller H+BEDV die Warnfunktion in seinem Schutzprogramm beibehalten. „Wir sehen keinen Grund, dieses proaktive Erkennen einer gebührenpflichtigen Einwahl zu stoppen - zumal jeder Nutzer autark bleibt und mitnichten fremdgesteuert wird", erklärte heute Tjark Auerbach, Geschäftsführer der H+BEDV, zu den Vorwürfen des Dialer-Anbieters Online Ideas und anderer Dialer-Anbieter. Für Verwirrung sorgte dabei ein Screenshot einer Einstweiligen Verfügung, die fast gleichzeitig im Internet auftauchte. Demnach hat das Landgericht München I der H+BEDV eben diese Erkennung heute doch verboten.
> 
> ...



http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

Das Virenprogramm, das nicht wirklich ein Virenprogramm ist:
http://www.planetopia-online.de/viren.html

Horschtel


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

Es soll Anträge auf EV gegen H-BEDV in über 60 Landgerichten geben. In einigen Foren reibt man sich schon die Hände. 
Geht sowas überhaupt? Und was kostet das den Steuerzahler?

Frank Örtel


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

HoppHopp schrieb:
			
		

> In einigen Foren reibt man sich schon die Hände.



hoffentlich nehmen die viel Seife , am besten ganz starke Handwaschpaste , 
damit sie ihre Pfoten sauber kriegen ...
 :rotfl:


----------



## Raimund (15 April 2004)

*Unterschiedliche Einschätzung.*

 
@gast "horschtel",

der eine sieht es so

http://www.planetopia-online.de/viren.html

der andere so

http://www.itseccity.de/?url=/content/markt/nachrichten/040413_mar_nac_hbedv.html

Musst nicht alles wörtlich nehmen, wenn sat1 eine neue Sau durch 's Dorf treibt.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Captain Picard (15 April 2004)

*Re: Unterschiedliche Einschätzung.*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @gast,
> 
> der eine sieht es so
> 
> http://www.planetopia-online.de/viren.html



@Raimund   

selbst ein Laie, der diesen sogenannten Test sieht,  müßte merken , daß das der größte 
Nonsens ist, den man sich vorstellen kann. Man beachte die Kriterien!!!!

(Bedienung gaaaanz wichtig , Erkennung : unwichtig....) 

cp


----------

